# CO2 regulators and accessories



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

So I've decided that I will buy a 5lb CO2 tank from ebay for $67, but thats only half of the pressurized system. My goal is to buy a regulator, bubble counter, solenoid, and needle valve for around $70-$80.

I have found a few things on ebay that seem promising, but I want to see what you think:

CO2 regulator, needle valve, solenoid, bubble counter for $72
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-and-FREE-Bubble-Counter_W0QQitemZ230211743006QQihZ013QQcategoryZ117435QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I really like the price on this one, but I do not know what brand it is, or the quality of the parts.

JBJ Co2 regulator, JBJ solenoid, bubble counter, needle valve for $84
http://cgi.ebay.com/JBJ-CO2-Regulator-bubble-counter-check-valve-NEW_W0QQitemZ230211862647QQihZ013QQcategoryZ3212QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The price isn't bad, and JBJ makes quality products

Milwaukee MA957 Co2 regulator, solenoid, bubble counter, needle valve for $88
http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-REGULATOR-WITH-SOLENOID-DIAPHRAM-VALVE-MA957-NEW_W0QQitemZ260201722579QQihZ016QQcategoryZ117435QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is the first one I saw so I decided to add it to the list. It is branded, but I have heard some problems with Milwaukee products

I am leaning more towards the JBJ package as it is at a good price, and is well known, but if you have a better suggestion, i'd like to hear it.

thanks


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What model is the first one?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I do not know. It never stated a model or brand in the description.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

never mind, just found it by downloading the product manual.

Its an Aquatek dual gauge CO2 regulator.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I personally would forget the first one. It doesn't have a bubble counter attached to the regulator so you have to afix the bubble counter to the tank (another piece of equipment that doesn't need to be visible. The other regulators have the bubble counter attached to the regulator out of view.

I have three of the milwaukee regulators. If your looking for a 5lb tank and regulator check here as well. A brand new aluminum 5lb cylinder is only $57.99, plus they have the milwaukee regulator as well.

http://http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/t.htm


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

Just a suggestion here but I would check out:

http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html

Rex's regulators cost more, but they are MUCH better then JBJ or Milwaukee regulators. I own JBJ, my bud has a Milwaukee. Both can dump all the remaining C02 into your tank as your cylinder gets close to empty and the needle valves lose much of their precision after a few months of use.

I rushed into things a bit and bought 2 JBJ regulators for my tanks. I am in the process of replacing them with regulators from Rex's right now. Getting the right regulator the first time around (even thought it is more expensive up front) is cheaper then buying two because you got the wrong one the first time.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I am going w/ the Azoo model for $89 on Fostersmith.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

You may need to have the 5 pound tank tested before they allow you fill it. I am not sure how much that is, but I would guess between 20 and 50 dollars. I bought my 20 pound tank from airgas for about 120 bones.


----------



## CrazyAboutRiccia (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought the Aquatek CO2 Regulator Complete Kit (which comes with bubble counter, silicone tubing and a check valve) from eBay a few months ago, and it works great. I felt like I got a really good deal.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZaqua_eworld

I have used the JBJ regulator in the past, and the quality is similar to the one from Aquatek. The complete kit makes it really convenient since it comes with all of the accessories necessary for the initial set-up.

Cheers.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> I am going w/ the Azoo model for $89 on Fostersmith.


I have two of these Azoo regulators. I got them when they were on sale from $50 to $70.

I haven't had any problems with them at all. They work great.

They have an "industrial" needle valve and they're sensitive to temperature changes and the bubble count can vary with the temperature. If the room stays a fairly constant temperature, you shouldn't have much of a problem. Rex sells Fabco and other needle valves to be used in line with the Azoo regulator if you want better control.

Mine with the stock needle valves are hooked up to Milwaukee SMS 122 pH controllers with drop checkers/CO2 indicators with the 4 dKH baking soda/distilled H2O solution in the aquariums.

I don't have any problems running them this way. The drop checkers/CO2 indicators let me know when the pH probe needs attention.

You can spend your money to buy a better needle valve for $20 to $70 or you can use a pH controller priced from $85 to $200.


----------

